# Festool Domino



## DIY1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know of a place to rent a Festool Domino cutter ? I was doing a Joinery with a Mortis Pal and have discovered the Festool Domino cutter in the process. A littler too expensive for me to buy a brand new one right now, just looking to see if they rent them out anywhere.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never tried to do this - your best rental option may be a Retail outlet, such as Woodcraft or a Festool distributor; otherwise, I recommend you mention your location, and see if a LJ member, who owns one, would let you borrow it.

Having said this, the Domino is expensive, and I've used mine more than I could have imagined - it is my goto tool for M&T.
MJCD


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There are aftermarket cutters made by CMT that are just a little less expensive. I've read that CMT is the company that makes the OEM.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Loan out a festool Domino ? No, No No. Especially to some one who has never used one.

That being said. If someone local to me wanted to test drive a domino or have me cut a few mortises I would do that under my supervision.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://us.zilok.com/rental/279141-festool-domino-joiner.html?l=239078 Here's a place that rents Domino's but since you're afraid to post your location I can't tell if it is anywhere near you.

Pricing

Price 
Daily price $ 50.00
Weekend Price $ 90.00
Weekly price $ 250.00
Monthly price $ 650.00


----------

